# Thor's 2021 Lawn Journal



## Thor865

This winter has been brutal compared to previous years. So brutal the PRG even went semi-dormant.

2020 was a great year in the lawn and I look forward to 2021.

I even did my very first YouTube video in 2020 and some say defeated the one and only RK in a stripe off. 
Link:






We begin to warm up this week so decided to give the semi dormant PRG a cut today (didn't cut anything) and put down a light coat of fert to encourage some growth and green up before I kill it off.


----------



## Wiley

Still looking pretty crisp @Thor865 ! Enjoyed going through your 2020 journal. What drone did you use for that video?


----------



## Thor865

Wiley said:


> Still looking pretty crisp @Thor865 ! Enjoyed going through your 2020 journal. What drone did you use for that video?


Thanks. I used the mavic air 2. In very novice and that's my first drone. I like it


----------



## Don_Bass

Looks really nice


----------



## Thor865

Spring is here!!!

Kinda sad that I have to kill it off. Temps are looking prime so I'll probably spray out within next week or two.


----------



## Thor865

Last mow on the prg. Spraying it out today with monument. ✌🏻


----------



## Pete1313

But it looks so good!.. shame.


----------



## Thor865

Pete1313 said:


> But it looks so good!.. shame.


Thanks Pete, you'll get to see it again in 7 months


----------



## Thor865

Prg is dying, tifgrand is waking up. Scalped front to .125 hoc and was amazed how much green Bermuda was awaiting me.





Back scalped a week ago and is greening up nicely


----------



## Redtwin

Did you verticut the back? I see some ridges.


----------



## Thor865

Redtwin said:


> Did you verticut the back? I see some ridges.


Indeed I did. I verticut front last fall before prg overseed.


----------



## JLavoe

Thor865 said:


> ..and some say defeated the one and only RK in a stripe off.


*LOL STOP IT*


----------



## Thor865

JLavoe said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and some say defeated the one and only RK in a stripe off.
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL STOP IT*
Click to expand...

TRUTH


----------



## HungrySoutherner

The ol Tifgrand is going to be banging this year.


----------



## Thor865

HungrySoutherner said:


> The ol Tifgrand is going to be banging this year.


Well whether it does or doesn't, the seed heads always shine


----------



## Thor865

First mow on backyard after scalp. Not bad for April 3rd. Did some cleanup of clipping build up as well due to heavy rains (post cleanup not pictured)


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Very nice. I need to get the el cheapo verticutter you have for my tifgrand. It seems to need verticutting once or twice a year from what I learned last season.


----------



## Thor865

2 week update front and back. Hoc .325
Applied grubex / .5lb 24-24-5


----------



## Thor865

Long time no update.



I scorched the backyard a couple weeks ago by misapplication of too high N sprayed. Rookie mistake it is however coming back.



Front has improved dramatically







Side yard is also very impressive for me although the picture doesn't do it justice. (The dead spots around utilities is common Bermuda kill off in process)


----------



## Thor865

Another 2 week update. A few days in to round 2 PGR app.

This year using 3 pgr's.
Aneuw 8oz/acre 
Paclo 4oz/acre
Tnex 4oz/acre

So yeah it just doesn't grow much. About once a week mowing at 1/2" hoc.

I was cleaning up the carb on the Greensmaster and misplaced the main jet 😭. On order, so today's cut was with the JD 220e.

Happy with all aspects considering the seed head period I am in.


----------



## Thor865

Good things incoming


----------



## Redtwin




----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtwin said:


>


I'm guessing a Sprayer-Mate!!

Interesting that you are applying all 3 PGR's at once. I was thinking of trying Anuew also but wanted to see how the TifGrand played with the T-Nex first. I already have the Paclo.

You lawn is looking great as always and can't wait to get mine to where yours is at. Planning on doing a sanding here shortly.


----------



## Thor865

Mightyquinn said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing a Sprayer-Mate!!
> 
> Interesting that you are applying all 3 PGR's at once. I was thinking of trying Anuew also but wanted to see how the TifGrand played with the T-Nex first. I already have the Paclo.
> 
> You lawn is looking great as always and can't wait to get mine to where yours is at. Planning on doing a sanding here shortly.
Click to expand...

Yeah I apply all 3 at once and water in few hours later for the Paclo. Low rate Paclo or it'll bronze bad. I did tnex 6ml/M , Paclo 8ml/M last year with no issues


----------



## Tide

How's it looking this weekend? Nice and dark?


----------



## Thor865

Tide said:


> How's it looking this weekend? Nice and dark?


Snapped this on way home from work today.
Not it's best but not it's worst either.


----------



## Tide

Looks great! I like the flowers too. Excellent work!


----------



## Highlife159

Thor865 said:


> Tide said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's it looking this weekend? Nice and dark?
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped this on way home from work today.
> Not it's best but not it's worst either.
Click to expand...

Those hanging baskets look great. What are you using on them?


----------



## Thor865

Highlife159 said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tide said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's it looking this weekend? Nice and dark?
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped this on way home from work today.
> Not it's best but not it's worst either.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those hanging baskets look great. What are you using on them?
Click to expand...

One tablespoon Trip 20 every other day + wetting agent every 7-10 days


----------



## Thor865

Mowed today. Still at .5" bench hoc


----------



## Mightyquinn

Did your package from Gregson-Clark ever arrive?


----------



## BU Bear

What GDD threshold do you use when applying all three? Looks like I'll have less time than ever to maintain the lawn this year so I'm interested in giving this a go as well.


----------



## Thor865

Mightyquinn said:


> Did your package from Gregson-Clark ever arrive?


Unfortunately still impatiently waiting


----------



## Thor865

BU Bear said:


> What GDD threshold do you use when applying all three? Looks like I'll have less time than ever to maintain the lawn this year so I'm interested in giving this a go as well.


First year adding anuew to the mix. But will probably stick around the 300-325 gdd


----------



## BU Bear

Thor865 said:


> First year adding anuew to the mix. But will probably stick around the 300-325 gdd


Has the addition of anuew noticeably reduced mowing from when you were doing just paclo and tnex? My wife is, understandably, not thrilled about me spending multiple afternoons a week mowing while she handles the newborn…so getting down to once a week while keeping it reel low would be a great compromise.


----------



## Thor865

BU Bear said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First year adding anuew to the mix. But will probably stick around the 300-325 gdd
> 
> 
> 
> Has the addition of anuew noticeably reduced mowing from when you were doing just paclo and tnex? My wife is, understandably, not thrilled about me spending multiple afternoons a week mowing while she handles the newborn…so getting down to once a week while keeping it reel low would be a great compromise.
Click to expand...

Just the Paclo+tnex will allow you weekly mowings. I haven't used anuew a full season yet to say much on it


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Thor865 said:


> BU Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First year adding anuew to the mix. But will probably stick around the 300-325 gdd
> 
> 
> 
> Has the addition of anuew noticeably reduced mowing from when you were doing just paclo and tnex? My wife is, understandably, not thrilled about me spending multiple afternoons a week mowing while she handles the newborn…so getting down to once a week while keeping it reel low would be a great compromise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the Paclo+tnex will allow you weekly mowings. I haven't used anuew a full season yet to say much on it
Click to expand...

@Thor865 Lawn looks great!

So making sure I understand correctly, you are using 2 different PGR at the same time and this is allowing once every 7 days mowing on Bermuda?

Wow that's impressive.

At what HOC is the once a weekly mowing...because it looks very low from the pictures?

Thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn

I will add that I used the T-Nex/ Paclo combination last year on my 419 and it did stop the top growth tremendously where I would mow once a week and barely take anything off but it didn't keep it from getting grain or getting so thick that you still needed to raise your HOC or verticut.

@Thor865 how much Nitrogen do you apply monthly to the TifGrand?


----------



## Thor865

ENC_Lawn said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BU Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the addition of anuew noticeably reduced mowing from when you were doing just paclo and tnex? My wife is, understandably, not thrilled about me spending multiple afternoons a week mowing while she handles the newborn…so getting down to once a week while keeping it reel low would be a great compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> Just the Paclo+tnex will allow you weekly mowings. I haven't used anuew a full season yet to say much on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Thor865 Lawn looks great!
> 
> So making sure I understand correctly, you are using 2 different PGR at the same time and this is allowing once every 7 days mowing on Bermuda?
> 
> Wow that's impressive.
> 
> At what HOC is the once a weekly mowing...because it looks very low from the pictures?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

You CAN get away with once a week mowing with that combo, however I find myself still going out there every 4 days at least and mowing. Your mileage may vary. I maintained last year at .3 for most the season and this year is .5


----------



## Thor865

Mightyquinn said:


> I will add that I used the T-Nex/ Paclo combination last year on my 419 and it did stop the top growth tremendously where I would mow once a week and barely take anything off but it didn't keep it from getting grain or getting so thick that you still needed to raise your HOC or verticut.
> 
> @Thor865 how much Nitrogen do you apply monthly to the TifGrand?


Minimal, at most .3 split app dissolved and sprayed. I haven't used granular in a while


----------



## Mightyquinn

Thor865 said:


> Minimal, at most .3 split app dissolved and sprayed. I haven't used granular in a while


Thank you, that's good to know. I spray all my fertilizer too.


----------



## Thor865

PGR in full effect. Minimal to zero growth. 5 days since last mow.


----------



## Redtwin

Text book domination!


----------



## Thor865

Redtwin said:


> Text book domination!


 :thumbup: Thanks man


----------



## Thor865

Finally arrived. Now I can spray my yard in 2 passes 🤣


----------



## Mightyquinn

Congrats!!! I know you were spraying a lot before but having something like that really opens up the possibilities of what you can apply to the lawn. I've barely used my spreader as a spreader since I got my spray rig.


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> Finally arrived. Now I can spray my yard in 2 passes 🤣


Nice! You won't regret that purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally arrived. Now I can spray my yard in 2 passes 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! You won't regret that purchase. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

For sure. Already took on its maiden voyage and 1.5gal/1k with no refills!


----------



## Thor865

8 days since last mow. Clipping yield is minimal on 6k sqft of turf.



Couldn't be happier with the color and density


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Thor865 The TifGrand deep green color doesn't dissapoint!

Nice job!


----------



## Thor865

Neighbor had the audacity to walk by and make a nice comment on the flowers, yet no comment towards the turf. Gonna have to up my game.

Early morning mow. Bench Hoc 1/2".


----------



## BU Bear

Thor865 said:


> Neighbor had the audacity to walk by and make a nice comment on the flowers, yet no comment towards the turf.


To be fair the flowers do look amazing. He probably just acknowledges that the lawn looking great is a given.


----------



## Thor865

BU Bear said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor had the audacity to walk by and make a nice comment on the flowers, yet no comment towards the turf.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair the flowers do look amazing. He probably just acknowledges that the lawn looking great is a given.
Click to expand...

I'll accept that. Thanks!


----------



## Thor865

Little update for y'all. Hoc still 1/2".

@HungrySoutherner came and stole my 220e! Kidding. Good to keep it in the TLF family, am I right @Ware ?


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Can't lie the Tifgrand was the hottest chick in town. You've got the lawn looking good.


----------



## cglarsen

@Thor865 Very nice work. Any adjustment to the rates you started with earlier in season?

Aneuw 8oz/acre
Paclo 4oz/acre
Tnex 4oz/acre


----------



## Thor865

cglarsen said:


> @Thor865 Very nice work. Any adjustment to the rates you started with earlier in season?
> 
> Aneuw 8oz/acre
> Paclo 4oz/acre
> Tnex 4oz/acre


No sir still same. Rebounded around 285GDD and I'm out of reg right now. Reapplying tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> Little update for y'all. Hoc still 1/2".
> 
> @HungrySoutherner came and stole my 220e! Kidding. Good to keep it in the TLF family, am I right @Ware ?


I thought @HungrySoutherner was team automower?


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little update for y'all. Hoc still 1/2".
> 
> @HungrySoutherner came and stole my 220e! Kidding. Good to keep it in the TLF family, am I right @Ware ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought @HungrySoutherner was team automower?
Click to expand...

@Ware Don't judge me. I'm Bi-Mower or Tri-mower if you count my rotary. I needed a reel to supplement the robot on the Tifgrand for scalping and grooming. The robot is still getting it done managing things daily.


----------



## Ware

That Tifgrand is looking nice!


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> That Tifgrand is looking nice!


Thanks! You'll be drooling in bout 6 weeks


----------



## Ware

Holy smokes!


----------



## Thisguy

I've used that 2 years in a row. Great stuff


----------



## Thor865

Thisguy said:


> I've used that 2 years in a row. Great stuff


this will make year 3 for me. never disappoints


----------



## Thor865

Final mow on the tifgrand this year. Decided to overseed slightly earlier than last year and will complete the scalp verticut process next week. Applied heavy dose pgr and headway today.


----------



## Thor865

Scalp/verticut. Seed down 9/6


----------



## Ware




----------



## Thor865

4 days so exciting


----------



## BigBoxLawn

Awesome. Cant wait to see it filled in. What rate did you seed at?


----------



## Thor865

BigBoxLawn said:


> Awesome. Cant wait to see it filled in. What rate did you seed at?


15lb/1k. Here's 8 days after seeding. Probably mow it tomorrow


----------



## Thor865

Day 9. Mow Fert and reseed


----------



## Slim 1938

Nice!


----------



## Thor865

Day 16. Starting to take off


----------



## Redtwin

Wow! Those stripes are unbelievable already!!!


----------



## Slim 1938

Hell yeah! I'm jealous.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Will you run the anuew next season? Anything you noticed that was different?

One more question is monument the only way to get PRG out?


----------



## Thor865

CenlaLowell said:


> Will you run the anuew next season? Anything you noticed that was different?
> 
> One more question is monument the only way to get PRG out?


I found it actually seemed to help on seedheads so I will continue it next season and phase out Paclo once I run out

Monument or msm is what I've used


----------



## Thor865

Day 25


----------



## Amoo316

Looks like we may as well just go ahead and pencil in @Thor865 for OCT LOTM


----------



## Ware

Amoo316 said:


> Looks like we may as well just go ahead and pencil in @Thor865 for OCT LOTM


It would be something if he won 3 November's in a row!


----------



## Amoo316

Ware said:
 

> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we may as well just go ahead and pencil in @Thor865 for OCT LOTM
> 
> 
> 
> It would be something if he won 3 November's in a row!
Click to expand...

I hadn't looked back yet to see if he got his yard into full swing by Oct or Nov, but I assume it's coming sooner than later.


----------



## Ware

Amoo316 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we may as well just go ahead and pencil in @Thor865 for OCT LOTM
> 
> 
> 
> It would be something if he won 3 November's in a row!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't looked back yet to see if he got his yard into full swing by Oct or Nov, but I assume it's coming sooner than later.
Click to expand...

October LOTM was just awarded to mowww. November LOTM will be awarded next. To me it's off track, but you hold the title for the month after you dominated. In my mind we probably should have just awarded September LOTM, but it has been running the way it is for 3+ years.


----------



## Amoo316

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be something if he won 3 November's in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't looked back yet to see if he got his yard into full swing by Oct or Nov, but I assume it's coming sooner than later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> October LOTM was just awarded to mowww. November LOTM will be awarded next. To me it's off track, but you hold the title for the month after you dominated. In my mind we probably should have just awarded September LOTM, but it has been running the way it is for 3+ years.
Click to expand...

I honestly hadn't even thought about it that way until you just said something. Makes sense though. At least now I know I won't have to go back and see if he's eligible :lol:


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we may as well just go ahead and pencil in @Thor865 for OCT LOTM
> 
> 
> 
> It would be something if he won 3 November's in a row!
Click to expand...

I like the sound of this….


----------



## Thor865

Rained consistently for 7 days which provided a messy mow today.


----------



## Thor865

Some aerial eye candy for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Redtwin

So which house is yours???


----------



## Thor865

Redtwin said:


> So which house is yours???


I wonder…… 😂


----------



## Bombers

What flowers are planted in your front beds? They pop so well against the turf!


----------



## Thor865

Bombers said:


> What flowers are planted in your front beds? They pop so well against the turf!


They were sunpatients but due to cold weather inbound, I switched them to pansies


----------



## Sbcgenii

Thor865 said:


> Some aerial eye candy for your viewing pleasure


🎤 drop. The back is straight 🔥.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Redtwin said:


> So which house is yours???


LMAO


----------



## Redtwin

@Thor865 Big congratulations!


----------



## Thor865

Redtwin said:


> @Thor865 Big congratulations!


Thank ya!


----------



## Thor865

Hadn't mowed for weeks, minimal growth after freezing temps.


----------



## Thor865

Temps been up and down. I'll take it for December.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Thor865

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Question do you still use a surfactant when spraying all three pgr's?

@Thor865


----------



## Thor865

CenlaLowell said:


> Question do you still use a surfactant when spraying all three pgr's?
> 
> @Thor865


Never


----------



## Thor865

It has been fun taking this journey of lawn care to the limits. I want to thank each and every one of you who helped me along the way

However……

It's time for a new journey at a new place.

Updates will come in a new journal as they develop.


----------



## Guest

congrats!


----------



## Redtwin

Be sure to mention that the yard has won LOTM three times on a national-level lawn forum! I've always wondered how much a really sweet yard affects home sales.


----------



## Thor865

Redtwin said:


> Be sure to mention that the yard has won LOTM three times on a national-level lawn forum! I've always wondered how much a really sweet yard affects home sales.


Well we have an offer 40k over asking before they even saw the inside, so? lol


----------



## CenlaLowell

Thor865 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to mention that the yard has won LOTM three times on a national-level lawn forum! I've always wondered how much a really sweet yard affects home sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we have an offer 40k over asking before they even saw the inside, so? lol
Click to expand...

Damn that's nice


----------

